# Looking for Gesualdo



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm trying to find recordings of the music of Gesualdo, any tips?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tried Amazon?


----------



## serentan (May 15, 2009)

Hi there. I may have one still in hand..I'll look and see and how to get you to it...
Fascinating composer indeed!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would especially recommend the Hillier Ensemble recording and that of the Oxford Camerata.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Should've clarified I was looking on opinions on the different preformers.


----------

